# Problem with baclground image



## MannyL (Dec 12, 2002)

I am trying to design a readable page for my site. The image I am using is located here It displays fully when loaded by itself but not when it's called from my page at http://www.yourdollarmydream.com how can I

1) Fix the image so it shows the entire one
2) What color can I use for the text so it is readable


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ MannyL: 

1) you need to add the height and width of the image and set it to 100%. Then the full image is shown independent of screen size.
2) you need to fin a text-color that contrast enough with blue and white... lime-green perhaps?


----------



## MannyL (Dec 12, 2002)

KoosHopeloos said:


> @ MannyL:
> 
> 1) you need to add the height and width of the image and set it to 100%. Then the full image is shown independent of screen size.
> 2) you need to fin a text-color that contrast enough with blue and white... lime-green perhaps?



The image is 1420 pixels wide and 930 pixels high based on file properties. 
Can you tell me how to specify that in the html?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

An image that big is going to hammer everybody on dial up or otherwise slow connections...and detract anybody who doesn't want to wait for something like that to load. You only have so long before people get bored with your site and take off...especially if you're going to have to use a text colors such as lime green.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

it took my offices T1 approximatley 4-5 seconds to download that image. Plus, the text is nearly impossible to read in some places where it goes over clouds or otherwise lighter background.

(P.S. If that site actually works, let me know :wink: )


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

^ LOL!

I have dial up and I'm not courageous enough to tackle that!


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

Your sky image was over 1mb which is way too big. I've reduced it to 64kb without too much quality loss so that will help with the opening of the page.


Click here then click again when image opens for full size.


----------

